# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  Wyniki testów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Proszę o pomoc w interpretacji testów pokarmowych.

Co oznaczają konkretne cyfry?

Histamina 6/16
Kontrola 0/2
Mleko 0/3
Herbata 1/3
Ziemniak 0/0
Kawa 0/2

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------

